# Anyone familiar with the Anglican church?



## shackleton (Oct 13, 2008)

I am not talking about the liberal faction but the gist of the Anglican beliefs. How reformed are they or are they at all. 

I discovered this group in my area and was curious about them, DMV Home. 

The Missouri valley group of parishes.


----------



## brymaes (Oct 13, 2008)

There is great variation among conservative Anglicans. In my own diocese (which is quite conservative) there are charismatics, broad evangelicals, those who would define themselves as Reformed, and a few anglo-catholics.

The bases for Anglican belief and practice are the Book of Common Prayer and the 39 Articles of Religion, although there are may who would depart from these formularies. For example, among the Continuing Anglican groups the idea of predestination is not popular (so far as I can tell) even though it is explicit in the 39 Articles.

However, even in the "reformed" parishes you are not likely to find analytic and parsed theology like one would find in a OPC.

I should mention that my own parish is quite conservative and reformed (little R).


----------



## jambo (Oct 13, 2008)

The doctrinal standards of the Anglican Church are the 39 Articles of the Church of England and can be viewed at Anglicans Online | The Thirty-Nine Articles However with the woeful state of Anglicanism I could not imagine too many Anglicans being familier with their own standards. 

In the past there have been martyrs like Thomas Cranmner, Hugh Latimor and Nicholas Ridley. Bishop Leighton and Richard Baxter were Anglican whilst George Whitefield and the Wesleys belonged to the Church of England whilst young men. There was also people like Charles Simeon, John Newton and many other influencial 18th century Anglicans. But it seems to have been downhill all the way since with some exceptions such as JC Ryle during the latter part of the 19th century.

The Anglican communion is in turmoil and personally speaking if I were an Anglican I do not think I could remain within the church with its rank liberalism and its moves on ordaining gay clergy. Like any mixed denomination some individual congregations may be OK but they are a declining bunch.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 14, 2008)

*most Anglicans in the US not reformed*



shackleton said:


> I am not talking about the liberal faction but the gist of the Anglican beliefs. How reformed are they or are they at all.
> 
> I discovered this group in my area and was curious about them, DMV Home.
> 
> The Missouri valley group of parishes.


The Anglican group you site is part of the Traditional Anglican Communion. The Traditional Anglican Communion has drifted a long way from the 39 Articles. The TAC is seeking to be received into Rome. They tend to be AngloCatholic/AngloRomish.
Other Anglican bodies are Reformed. The Traditional Protestant Episcopal Church web presence can be found at http://www.reformer.org


----------

